

Can it be that Hackernews attention is controlled by Europeans - fedd

Most of people tend to read the most upvoted articles on HN. Many even have setups that just don't show them the links if they were not upvoted enough.<p>The US is the biggest reader of HN obviously. But I think it's attentions is very much controlled by Europe.<p>Because when the US are sleeping, the new submissions don't fade away so quick, so that links and posts manage to gain some more upvotes. That's how they can pass over the limit of votes set by more people before the day in the USA begins.<p>what do you think?<p>sure the really good news like Nginx announcement will make it's way up without any magic.
======
nostrademons
You could equally make the case that HN attention is controlled by California
night owls. I'm usually awake till around 3 AM PDT - that's 6 AM Eastern. So
while the east coast is sleeping, I'm upvoting stories on the New page.

~~~
fedd
i actually hate all this seo, and tend to think that the good thing will find
it's way without special tricks. i even think (maybe wrongly) that marketing
tricks are recognized by people, and they start to think that the thing
marketed to them is actually bad.

but after my question stayed virtually unnoticed, i started to think, what are
the statistics of what time and weekday is the best to be noticed, if it's not
Apple, Google+ or Microsoft.

How much California night owls are there? :)

------
mooism2
What sorts of links get upvoted more by Europeans than by Americans?

What sorts of links get upvoted more by Americans than by Europeans?

What proportion of the total links submitted / that make it to the front page
are these?

Look, you've persuaded me that it's theoretically possible, but you've not
demonstrated that it's actually happening. You appear to think that this
phenomenon would be bad for HN, but you've not demonstrated that, either.

~~~
fedd
no, not bad for HN, really. Hate to admit, but it's a theoretical question
connected with (kill me) how to get attention here

~~~
___dav
How to get attention? Maybe just like everywhere else: Provide good content,
worth sharing! (And then your links and posts on HN will get upvoted by
Europeans AND Americans AND everyone else. ;)

~~~
fedd
got it! good _and_ mainstream for this particular community. because can't
believe that my content [1] is bad (except that i know only 8500 of english
words :)

[1] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2777753>

